# Cop shoots attacker with machete.



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Saw this body cam video of a officer shooting a man that attacks him with a machete. IMHO the officer shows great restraint, I would have unloaded the pistol on his ares. Call the coroner no ambulance needed.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Curious...How many of the three bullets struck the dirtbag and where they struck?
I have never seen a shooting "on hand up close and personal", but dude sure didn't get "dead"!!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, the American tax payer just got a huge bill from the hospital, for stitching the idiot up. I will google it. I wish death on no one, but for some, I wouldn't piss on them if they were on fire, nor would I shed a tear for some asshole that clearly needed " a few more rounds in the dome"


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

on Twitter


Share on Pinterest
Share on Reddit
Share via Email


Log In








The man is charged with aggravated assault on a peace officer after wielding a machete in a threatening manner toward an Athens police officer. 
Suspect charged in machete attack on Athens police officer*
Crime Oct 09, 2019 
By Asia Simone Burns, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution 

A man who was shot by Athens police after officials said he wielded a machete at an officer has been charged with aggravated assault, according to the GBI.*

The Clarke County sheriff obtained a warrant charging Salvador Salazar, 28, of North Carolina, with one count of aggravated assault on a peace officer in connection with the incident, the GBI said*Wednesday in a statement.*
RELATED:*Machete-wielding man shot by Athens police officer, officials say 
Salazar has been in the hospital in serious condition since Saturday’s attack on Athens-Clarke County police Officer*Roger Williams and the subsequent shooting.*
Athens police were sent to the University Gardens Apartments on Baxter Drive about 5 p.m. on a domestic violence call, GBI spokeswoman Nelly Miles said. When officers arrived, they found Salazar armed with a machete.*
Officers repeatedly told him to drop the machete and he ignored those commands, Miles said.*
The man brandished the weapon in a threatening manner toward Williams, police spokesman Geoffrey Gilland said.*
“Fearing for his life, our officer discharged his service weapon and struck the male in the torso,” he said.*

Williams was placed on administrative leave with pay after the shooting. He was not injured, Gilland said.*


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That was a righteous shooting. It's also an important point for everyone. A hit from a handgun doesn't mean the threat is instantly neutralized. Fortunately, the bad guy, in this case, was stupid enough to attack the cop with a large knife. He could have stayed in the fight had he used a handgun.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Some folks would rather die than serve time, I guess.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illegal Alien perhaps?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Curious...How many of the three bullets struck the dirtbag and where they struck?
> I have never seen a shooting "on hand up close and personal", but dude sure didn't get "dead"!!


Handguns are relatively low powered. If that guy had been cranked up on meth it might have taken more shots to end it.
That is why, if you have a choice, a shotgun or rifle is much better.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't they train for double tap and one in the brain bucket? The ole Mozambique Drill.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Don't they train for double tap and one in the brain bucket? The ole Mozambique Drill.


You saw how fast that happened. That "Mozambique drill" is internet keyboard commando bull crap.
Aim for center mass and keep shooting until the threat stops.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know guys, not only am I an incredible cutlery expert, but I was an English minor in college.

Ergo, when I read a sentence like, "Cop shoots attacker with machete," I wonder to myself, "_Myself, I wonder where that cop bought a machete that shoots bullets_?"

I mean, it's so simple our Slippy caught the issue immediately. The sentence has a noun, a verb and a direct object.

Oh, and Slippy, just sit back down and don't go shopping at Cabela's Sporting Goods. There is no such thing as a "shooting machete," and I doubt they would sell you something that rare if it indeed existed...

But, now that I think of it, it would be kind of cool. A burglar breaks into Slippy's house and Slip yells, "Avast, you craven varlet!" Then there are two distinct sounds. First there's the sound, "schwing" as the machete is drawn. The burglar laughs, but that's when the second sound emits, "Ka-pow."

Ya' know, I'd buy stock in that company...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Center mass is the only target you have a chance at. Hard to tell for sure in the video but it appears not all of them hit center.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know guys, not only am I an incredible cutlery expert, but I was an English minor in college.
> 
> Ergo, when I read a sentence like, "Cop shoots attacker with machete," I wonder to myself, "_Myself, I wonder where that cop bought a machete that shoots bullets_?"
> ............


The same place you guy AR-15s that weight as much as 10 moving boxes and shoots 50-cal bullets. :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Don't they train for double tap and one in the brain bucket? The ole Mozambique Drill.





rice paddy daddy said:


> You saw how fast that happened. That "Mozambique drill" is internet keyboard commando bull crap.
> Aim for center mass and keep shooting until the threat stops.


Max Michel 20 Alpha Drill...just a training drill but training is a good thing. (Disclaimer Note, Max is carrying a highly modified Race Gun, doubtful any LEO or us carry something like the Pro shooters do)

But makes sense to me vs the Mozambique Drill


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well not a machete but it is a knife and it does go bang. there was a German sword pistol also.

https://www.guns.com/news/2015/12/01/the-grad-knife-gun

45
.45 ACP Powell Knife Pistol - Buy .45 ACP Powell Knife Pistol Online

then there was this one.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Ergo, when I read a sentence like, "Cop shoots attacker with machete," I wonder to myself, "_Myself, I wonder where that cop bought a machete that shoots bullets_?"
> .


I know! That was my thought entirely. Like what in the heck are they talking about?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Well not a machete but it is a knife and it does go bang. there was a German sword pistol also.
> 
> https://www.guns.com/news/2015/12/01/the-grad-knife-gun
> 
> ...


This is for people who can't make up their mind.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Handguns are relatively low powered. If that guy had been cranked up on meth it might have taken more shots to end it.
> That is why, if you have a choice, a shotgun or rifle is much better.


Yeah, but hard to keep one in your back pocket, right? Bad things happen so quickly.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yeah, but hard to keep one in your back pocket, right? Bad things happen so quickly.


And that's why hand guns get used.
Because they are at hand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> Yeah, but hard to keep one in your back pocket, right? Bad things happen so quickly.


You must not know how men pack. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You would be surprised at how many people actually survive being shot with a handgun. An inconvenient truth for the gun grabbers. Shoot center mass until the threat is stopped.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> You must not know how men pack. :vs_laugh:


Oh, I know. It's just an expression. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Frankly, guys, my EDC load-out has both types of defensive weapons. About three years ago the state of Wisconsin did a complete flip-flop; they went from not permitting the concealed carry of any weapon to being able to carry what you wanted as long as you had the CCW license.

This sweeping legislation also authorized the carry and use of switchblade knives. Which was fortunate, because I had never stopped carrying them.

I did get a cute little card from the state (it's the exact size of a credit card) clearly stating I am authorized to carry defensive weapons. That card never leaves my wallet. And like in most states with a CCW provision, the violent crimes seems to be dropping in Madison and Milwaukee.

Oh, there are still reports of violent attacks, but now the attacker is just as likely to become a "victim." I simply like sitting at my favorite store, sipping a coffee and knowing that my pistol and several switchblades are now protected by law.


----------

